# Organized gaming for COD4 MW2 and MAG guys



## Bob in St. Louis

Hey fellas,
I quickly got tired of the hardcore trash talk, and general unpleasantness of gaming with all the rude little kids in public matches for Call of Duty Modern Warfare (I and II), and most recently the game MAG.
I found a 'clan' called "MAAN" (Married and Always Nagged). You have to be over 23, male, married and have a resonable disposition. They won't kick you out for being a poor player (I'm proof of that), only if you're rude.

Sorry for the shill, but I thought those of you that tire of being called names by 9 year olds might find this refreshing.

If you'd like to add me, I'm "KryptosPhantom". My 11 year old son also plays (with the "Children of MAAN") under the name "BobinStLouis".....Yea, he stole my PSN ID and racked up a bunch of levels before I realised what happened. I didn't have the heart to steal all of his accomplishments. 

Game on dudes,
Bob


----------



## sub_junkie

*Re: Organized adult gaming for COD4 MW2 and MAG guys*

I can not stand the younger kids that get on Modern Warfare one and two (and many other games I'm sure), and spit smarty comments at you for no apparent reason. I usually just mute everyone in the lobby to avoid stuff like that. 

When I played Xbox 360 at my friends house, the comment exchanging was much worse than what it is on PS3. It just seemed like there were a LOT more younger kids playing 360, at least when I was playing it. I was in one or two good lobbies where there was actually some team work involved. But the rest were just...something to forget about. Sadly, most of my friends have 360's and I have a PS3 :hissyfit: Oh well lol.


----------



## KDK69

*Re: Organized adult gaming for COD4 MW2 and MAG guys*

- confessions of a 40 yo married gamer...

Guys - 
Thats fantastic. I actually have been away from gaming for some time. I go back to the days of playing in the local candy or pizza shop games like moon patrol, bezerker, stargate, tempest, etc...

Did some computer gaming for a while, Doom, Duke Nuke'em, etc...

So I bought a PS3 so I could have a blu-ray player for my home theater and , maybe play a game now and then. I bought 1 game - Modern Warfare II and holy cow, what a long way we have come. I mean, Ive seen modern games and appreciate the advanced rendering, etc... but I am totally blown away by the game play, storyline, voice actors, and immersion factor. I am playing the campaign, and then checked out the online scene. Again, a long way from having to create a DOS connection to play someone over a 9kbps phone connection. What I discovered there was exactly as you described as far as the annoying patrons of the online gaming community. For as much fun I potentially see here, if I need a break from the nagging, Ill stick to the campaign. Or maybe Ill check out that clan...

Just thought you'd be interested in a viewpoint from someone who has been away from the game scene for a looong time. BTW - love the pics of your theater, my wife wasnt as enthusiastic about them, I think Ill go play MWII.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

*Re: Organized adult gaming for COD4 MW2 and MAG guys*

Good to hear KDK. I'm 40 years old as well, so as you did, I grew up in the arcades stuffing quarters into Space Invaders, and Defender. I had a few consoles after that, but marriage and respsibility kept me from the gaming scene for quite a while. The new consoles are nothing like Atari and Commodore. haha
If you'd like, sdd me for MW2 ("KryptosPhantom"). In the message, put the word "Shack" or somethins to that effect.

Thanks for the complement about the room. My wife was less that thrilled about me wanting to build that. She now understands, and loves it!!

Bob


----------



## 240V

*Re: Organized adult gaming for COD4 MW2 and MAG guys*

Bob, I know exactly what you mean in your 1st post.
Although I am a PC gamer and have no experience with consoles and how the server system works on them I felt true joy after finding HC (hard core) servers with various extra server rules, no nade spam, no R&G, Iron sights only, No text spam, no spawn kills, kicks and bans for FF or cursing or any repeat offense. Most have custom maps also. I compare it to the difference between splashing around the shallow end of a public swimming pool and scuba diving in the ocean. Plus it enabled me to increase my skill. Gives you time to think when you have to wait for the next round to respawn. I always hated being killed every respawn from someone using Martyrdom perk (usually outlawed on HC servers).
So apologies for posting in the PS3 threads but... I know what you mean. And with more PC Game Developers removing dedicated servers from the PC games the option to run your own or rent a server is disappearing and may be the end of PC gaming. The ability to pick a low ping server to play on instead of getting lumped into similar ping lobbies like in L4D2 is disappearing also. Even with similar pings it bites to play with a 200 ping. 
Glad you guys found something that works. With graphics cards costing as much as a PS3 I may be joining you soon ha ha.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

*Re: Organized adult gaming for COD4 MW2 and MAG guys*

The Martyrdom perk is unavailable in COD4 MW HC matches as well.
But when you're ready to come over to the darkside of console gamin, we'll be here. :T


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

*Re: Organized adult gaming for COD4 MW2 and MAG guys*

Hey guys,
Somebody from here sent me a friends request on the PSN the other day (first week of May). I saw it, but didn't have time to type a reply. A day or two later I went to reply to it and it had been "retracted". Hope you don't think I was ignoring you. Ping me again if you'd like.

Bob


----------

